# X-Series....Portage



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Anyone fish it yesterday or know the results?? I Love fishing tourneys, but I'm glad I wasn't out there fishing it or on Sat. at the NOAA Mosquito, it had to have been miserable out on the water.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Not sure the X results they dont update there site like the NOAA boys do but the weather was not the best Sat at NOAA but the fish didnt care it was some great fishing.

Mark


----------



## Nitro99 (Apr 11, 2010)

It took 19lbs to win, Pretty sure last paying spot was 12lbs. They caught'em pretty good.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Thanks guys!


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

They have the results posted

http://www.thex-series.com


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Thanks for letting me know!!


----------

